# Dorsch in Bülk ?



## watzki (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Ich möchte mich diesen Herbst / Winter etwas mehr um den Dorsch kümmern. 
Bülk kenne ich noch vom Hornhecht angeln und ich finde den Spot eigentlich recht schön. Lohnt es sich dort mit Wobbler und Blinker auf Dorsch anzusetzen? Oder ist der Bereich dort noch zu flach?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Stivi81 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*

Moin moin!

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass man auch in Bülk Dorsche mit Blinker und Wobbler fangen kann. Der "rot-schwarze" Klassiker fängt auch hier. Es ist zwar nicht gerade tief, aber das muss nicht immer ein Nachteil sein.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Bülk.

VG
Stivi81


----------



## tobiiger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*

Hallo,
war so vor ca 4 oder 5 Jahren mal am Bülker Turm auf Dorsch.Allerdings war das im Frühjahr,tagsüber hatten wir das auf Heringe probiert.Abends bin ich dann noch in die Brandung und konnte da mit Wattis einige Dorsche fangen.Waren so 5 oder 6 Stück.Aber wie gesagt,war im Frühjahr zur Heringszeit.Denke aber Du wirst dort bestimmt auch jetzt Deine Fische fangen.
Gruss Tobi


----------



## watzki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Das macht ja etwas Mut. Dann werde ich es dort mal versuchen wenn es zeitlich passt. 
Oder gibt es in der näheren Umgebung einen viel besseren Platz?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## degl (3. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*



watzki schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> Das macht ja etwas Mut. Dann werde ich es dort mal versuchen wenn es zeitlich passt.
> Oder gibt es in der näheren Umgebung einen viel besseren Platz?
> 
> ...



Nö,

die Tage jetzt mit Südost sind dort gut.......#6

gruß degl


----------



## buttlöffel (4. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*

Moin.

Ist die Mole eigentlich immer noch gesperrt? War schon einige Zeit nicht mehr dort.


----------



## watzki (7. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*

Die Mole wird mit großer Sicherheit noch gesperrt sein und es wohl auch bleiben.
Die Frage daher, wohin geht man am Besten?
Beim Leuchtturm um die Kurve zwischen den Steinbuhnen? Kommt man dort auf genug Tiefe?
Dienstag soll es losgehen, vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp, damit es nach über 1 Stunde Anfahrt nicht mit Schneider endet.


----------



## degl (7. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*



watzki schrieb:


> Die Mole wird mit großer Sicherheit noch gesperrt sein und es wohl auch bleiben.
> Die Frage daher, wohin geht man am Besten?
> Beim Leuchtturm um die Kurve zwischen den Steinbuhnen? Kommt man dort auf genug Tiefe?
> Dienstag soll es losgehen, vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp, damit es nach über 1 Stunde Anfahrt nicht mit Schneider endet.



Vor diesem "Erlebniss" kann dich derzeit keiner bewahren.

Allerdings soll lt. Windfinder der Wind aus Ost kommen und dann kann es dort zu "vermehrten Fängen" kommen.....nur Mut#6

gruß degl

P,s, etwas um den Leuchtturm herum und zwischen den Buhnen
Die Mole ist gesperrt und ich wurde im letzten Herbst von den "Ordnungshütern" des Platzes verwiesen|gr:


----------



## watzki (9. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*

Na, das war ja was Gestern. 
Erst hat gar nichts gebissen, noch nichtmal Krabben haben die Wattwürmer abgeknabbert. Als es dann dunkel war bissen nur Minidorsche. :-(

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## riecken (9. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch in Bülk ?*

Schneider bist du nicht  das wolltest du ja und freuen können wir uns alle über kleine dorsche die werden bald groß den bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden und die werden groß und bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden und die werden groß und bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden und die werden groß und bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden und die werden groß und bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden und die werden groß und bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden und die werden groß und bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden und die werden groß und bringen noch mehr kleine die auch groß werden............... :m


----------

